
iPhone Upgrade Cycle Slows as Customers Perceive Lack of Innovation - atlasunshrugged
https://9to5mac.com/2019/08/22/iphone-upgrade-rates-prices/
======
bradknowles
For me, it’s a combination of insufficiently advanced new features, combined
with a loss of fingerprint ID and forced switching to Face ID.

I absolutely do not want the latter under any circumstances whatsoever, while
I do find the former to be useful and desirable in some cases — just not for
unlocking the phone.

I don’t mind if the device is capable of Face ID — I can always just
completely ignore that.

But if it doesn’t have fingerprint ID, then I’m not interested. In that case,
should I be in a situation where I am forced to buy a new device, then I will
buy a refurb older device that can do fingerprint ID instead of a new one that
can’t.

And so, I wait.

